# install hangs at "Autoloading module: if_bwn"



## nap (Nov 7, 2021)

While trying to install FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-i386 in my hp mini 110-1030NR it got stuck at "Autoloading module: if_bwn". any solution? coz' I'd like to do a quick hw-probe to check and submit my specs to https://bsd-hardware.info/


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 7, 2021)

Try:
- Boot the USB installer media into single user mode
- mount the file system read write: `mount -urw /`
- rename ( mv(1) ) /boot/kernel/if_bwn.ko to disable it
- continue booting into multi user: `exit`

I haven't tried it myself, but it should work. When in single user mode only the kernel, no other modules are loaded, check with kldstat(8).



nap said:


> I'd like to do a quick hw-probe to check and submit my specs to https://bsd-hardware.info/


While the file system is in read/write state, to submit hardware specs to https://bsd-hardware.info sysutils/hw-probe can be installed on the USB installer media (after defining a name server and acquiring an IP address).


----------



## nap (Nov 8, 2021)

it worked thanks. Is there a reason this issue persists or is someone working on it already?
here's probe data: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=ef66d7a110
I'm very happy with the results.


----------

